# Have you guys tried hevi shot?



## gandergrinder

My father came up and snow goose hunted with me last weekend and decided that he needed to try hevi shot. He bought 1 1/2 oz 2's in 12 gauge. I must say that I was pretty impressed at some of the ranges he was killing geese pass shooting. The first time he tried it a pair of snows came by at about 65 yards + and he let one rip The goose came down stone dead. Others followed suit. He said it was like shooting lead again. Have you guys tried it at all? What do you think? It is so expensive.


----------



## KEN W

I've heard really good things about it.But even reloading it is about $20 per box.I just can't justify that.I'll just use fast steel and keep shots under 50 yds.


----------



## muskat

gandergrinder,
I bought a box of 1 1/4 oz 2's to try out this spring. I made only three shots with it, the first and second were about 30-40 yards away, of course both came down stone dead. The third I tried was about 60 yards or so(who can tell when they are that high?) I wanted to see what the stuff could do. But honestly, I dont even know where to start to lead the geese at that height. I missed the shot, needless to say.

I didnt gather enough information from the spring hunt to tell for sure, but when the early Dark goose season comes around, I will definitly be using the Hevi-shot, and then might be of some help.


----------



## Doug Panchot

I used quite a bit of it last fall with really good luck. Nothing like using 4's on canada's. I even knocked down a canada at 40yds with 6's stone dead. I have a friend who reloaded a lot of it last year, mainly 2 3/4" 4's and 6's and he also had really good luck with those loads and good ranges. He can reload those for a $1 a piece. I want to try the 10 gauge loads that they have for this year. I'm bought on the stuff but who can afford 2-3/trigger pull. Sure hope the wife doesn't look into the check book!!


----------



## gandergrinder

Doug,
I'm going to reload some hevi for the 10 this year. My favorite reload for the 10ga in lead was the 1 7/8oz load of copper plated #2 driven at about 1325fps. This load patterned 90% at forty yards out of my Sp-10. That load would kill geese farther than I could hit them. However I only got to shoot it for two years before Canada went all non tox. I want to duplicate the ballistics and patterning of this load. Do you think a number 3 or 4 size pellet would be the way to go?


----------



## GooseBuster3

If I had the money to buy, I would be shooting it. But for now im going to stick with the Faststeel and Winchester Drylocks!!


----------



## hunt4life

I have been very impressed with hevi shot. It kills em dead.

I have found it for $15.00 per box of 10. It is kind of hard to pay the price, but it really work well.

I don't get out that much, so I need to make it count. Although, I still bring plenty of steel for the big shoot.


----------



## muskat

I once again was impressed with the ability of this stuff. Was out this morning and every time I fired with Hevi-shot (3 times) the bird came down hard  . The guy I was hunting with got one goose, but had to shoot him two times with steel.

I finally ran out of my original stock, but think I am going to purchase more. The price is wrong, but the performance is there.


----------



## adokken

I reloaded HS last season and it beats everthing I have ever shot before,
but would say the next best is the Kent Matrix. I have reloaded Bismuth steel and lead, and reloading HS isn't that difficult. Incidently HS in a 20 works on Honkers also. Adokken


----------



## Ron Gilmore

What is your cost on reloading HS? I am looking into purchasing a reloader and this would helpe pull the trigger so to speak. I found very little on costs for this also where do you purchase the HS?


----------



## adokken

Hardwaterman Sorry that I never really broke down the cost but it it has to be significant. Ballistic Products Inc is where I buy all the HS and wads etc, They have a starter with a hundred of every thing including 100 primed cases, Of course this does not include powder but if you are like me you probably have powder on hand, I prefer Alliant steel myself. As far as reloaders I have a Mec and three Lee Loaders which work fine for me as at my age I quit hurrying and reload for the sheer pleasure of it. I Think that from now on I will load only HS # 4 as It really works for me on those big honkers. It is what I use in my Little 20 gauge also which works over decoys. I am only able to to shoot at about a 45 degree angle as had surgery on left shoulder so decoy hunting is what works best for me. and as I am a lot slower that HS will reach out and drop them after the rest are done shooting. Good Luck


----------



## muledeer07

Ok guys here's the scoop on Hevi shot. I have been reloading it now for about 1 1/2 years. Its just too expensive buying from the factory. Granted its expensive reloading it but you know, we pay all this money for our dogs and shotguns and trucks and campers and everything else. I am just not shooting steel if there is something as good as hevi. My loads are 2 3/4 5's an 1 1/4 of shot and 1450fps. Only word to describe this load is awesome. My goose loads are 1 3/8 of #3's at 1390fps. This load puts 13 pellets in a goose decoy at 70yards. And still goes thru 3/4 of an inch of plywood once it gets there. This stuff cannot be described. I shot factory for a 1/4 of that first season and I liked the 3 6's but reloading it brings the price down and the quality goes way up. Most of my goose shots are passing so now with Hevi I bring a range finder. You can get the shot from either Ballistic Products or Bucks Run. They both have manuals and both offer there own special wads and felt spacers. My goose loads are with BP and my duck loads are with Bucks. The bucks run loads tend to be much faster. Just about all loads are with Alliant Steel powder but BP has loads using other powders. Last year I shot over 60 ducks and geese with hevi and I had three cripples. If I was to shoot steel I would have three cripples per day. The stuff works guys no question. Once you get over the irregular shaped pellets nothing will ever make you go back. No I do not work for Hevi I just love the stuff. If they went back to lead I would be hard pressed to use it again. One thing to remember about hevi shot it patterns very tightly. My goose load out of an improved modified barrel places a 100% pattern at 40 yards in the 30" circle so just make sure you know that.


----------



## gandergrinder

muledeer,
What kind of range finder do you have? Can you use it on flying birds. I would really like to get one so I know what range birds are coming over at so I can get really good at range estimation. Thanks


----------



## muledeer07

Sorry took so long gandergrinder to get back with you, but been out of state for awhile. I use the bushnell 800 laser rangefinder. Works great on flocks of geese. It picks the birds up really well and you really don't have any problems acquiring the targets. I have an uncle that thas the bushnell 500 laser rangefinder and it works just as well so take your pick the 500 is cheaper. Good luck.


----------



## gandergrinder

Thanks muledeer. I will check them out.


----------



## jtanderson

I love hs for dark geese. I use 2 shot . one problem ..... kills to good 2 deadin one shot twice last fall ....... buddy cant or will not spend money for it so he got extra one..... good buddy till he sees this.


----------



## bowhunting

original hevi-shot ISNT the same as remington hevi-shot(this is factory info).in remington hevi-shot you get only hevi-shot pellets with remington components.with original hevi-shot you get their own compnents and they are gauranteed to satisfy.i ran into this because of poor B hevi-shot patterns and i contacted the factory and they replaced the shells with the real stuff and MAN what a differance


----------

